# Please stop this Lord.....



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Every day I hear about shootings around this World of ours and it saddens me dearly. Innocent lives being taken, families torn apart and the grief it causes. Is it too much to ask you Lord, to stop this senseless stuff. Well, I ask you now Lord in Jesus name..Please stop these shootings................. Amen


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I understand what you're saying but God is allowing all this to happen because we have departed from him. I'm not saying that God is doing these things, but he is allowing us to reap what we sow. At the same time, there is nothing wrong with praying for God's intervention. Nothing is impossible for God. We desperately need to be praying for God to help us find our way back to him.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

We were all created with free will. The things we are now seeing are because we "chose" to let it happen. If we choose to give control of our lives to God, He can correct what has gone wrong. The problem is that the majority has "chosen" to deny God instead of embracing Him.

Cliff


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I know He is allowing this to happen. Am I wrong when I say it bothers me? The All Loving God says he loves His children yet these brutal acts take place. I hope we will understand one day...That will only be when we have left this World. In the mean time...RIP to all that have been caught up in this mess.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

No you are not wrong and I truly believe thousands of Christians are praying for an end of this terror too.

IMO opinion we need to pray for wisdom, strength, and unity to crush the enemies of peace


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> No you are not wrong and I truly believe thousands of Christians are praying for an end of this terror too.
> 
> IMO opinion we need to pray for wisdom, strength, and unity to crush the enemies of peace


Amen

Cliff


----------



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

Matthew24:6 Mark13:7 Luke21:9 James4:1


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

V-Bottom said:


> I know He is allowing this to happen. Am I wrong when I say it bothers me? The All Loving God says he loves His children yet these brutal acts take place. I hope we will understand one day...That will only be when we have left this World. In the mean time...RIP to all that have been caught up in this mess.


No you're not wrong because it bothers all of us. And yes, God loves his children and that is why he warned us that in this life we will have tribulations but to be of good cheer because Jesus Christ has overcome the world.

Also God does not have any illegitimate children. We are either God's children or we are the devil's children. Jesus made it clear that if we love him we would obey him. Look around and you will notice that not many are behaving like God's children.

btw - good scripture refences george. Amen.


----------

